# Candy  Grow  2009



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay  friends  here  we  grow  again!!!!!   go  find  ya  favorite  candy  container  and  Grow  a  Plant..can  be  seed  or  clone...we  had  a  lot  of  fun  with  this one  last  year...Hope  to  see  everyone  again  and  meet  new  friends  too  Im  useing  a  few  again this  year..my  Favorite  of  all  time  candy  is  Good  and  Plenty...well  Black  licorice anyway...a  small  whoopers box  the  Mini M&M  i  used  last  yr  and  the  " Toxic Waste"  for  you  UK  folks...That  is  the  sourest  candy  I  ever  Had. ..even  put  funny  face  on 4u2jr  


take  care  and  be  safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Alright smoke i got an unknown blueberry strain i been wanting to do something with, i'm in as soon as i get a candy medium. How tall and what end flower result are we looking fer? Never tried growing in something that small this should be alot of fun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello  *chef  *thanks...what  ever  you  want...I  will  tell  ya  the  wrapers  fall  apart:rofl:  try  for  something  plastic  or  milk carton  like  mine...I  will  however  use  2  inch clear  tape  around  because  it  will  come  apart  by  end  flower...good  luck  and  i  look  forward  to  seeing what  Ya  chose...take  care  and  be safe:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Kewl im in!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

I am in..gonna use the same as last year the gum container:aok:
Now what to grow????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

*Duck*..

:yay: 

 didnt  you  do  a  Mentos  too ?  Things  are  getting  great  and  looking  forward  to  a  fun  season  again...My  Beans  are  germinateing  Now:lama: 



okay  :bong:  break  and Pass :bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

yay the mentos that is what I meant..my bad...I am doing a mentos... a red one


----------



## ray jay (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in. Ill start soaking seeds and looking for a candy box.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

:lama:   I want in......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> yay the mentos that is what I meant..my bad...I am doing a mentos... a red one


 



Mojo  for  the  mentos....:lama:   dont  let  if  fall  over  so  much  this  time..:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> yay the mentos that is what I meant..my bad...I am doing a mentos... a red one


 



Mojo for the mentos....:lama: dont let if fall over so much this time..:giggle:



*ray jay*..*chris*....thanks  for  playing :48:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 16, 2009)

As Maverick says to Goose in Top Gun......I'm In!!:farm:

Time to go get some smaller candy containers, but  seems I had this in my car from yesterday...little big but they are mini bite size

Got three seeds germinating, let the fun begin :hubba::banana:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

first  time  caller....:ciao:   if  ya  use  that  mini  cookie  wrapper...be  sure  to  put  in  a  papper  cup  to  help  hold  upright...I  did  a  M&M  wrapper  last yr  and  found  the  bottom  came  apart...best  of  luck  and thanks  for  Playing..:bolt::bong:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> first  time  caller....:ciao:   if  ya  use  that  mini  cookie  wrapper...be  sure  to  put  in  a  papper  cup  to  help  hold  upright...I  did  a  M7M  wrapper  last yr  and  found  the  bottom  came  apart...best  of  luck  and thanks  for  Playing..:bolt::bong:



Will do.  This is going to be fun, rummaging through the candy isle looking for a favorite and in a good container.  OH well, someone has to do it

Thanks for the game.:48:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, I got a pure landrace sativa in a bottle cap!!!

 No, not really. But I can still watch, right? 

Rock on dudes!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

:rofl:  *nvthis*....Im  working  with  one  of  those  now  as  well....i  still  plan  to  grow  one  in  a  thimble...smallest for  me  is  the 20 ounce bottle  cap  and  only  to 2nd  set  leafs:cry:  useually  dries  out  ..will  take  more watching  over..if  ya aint  playn...ya  aint  getting  any  candy


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 16, 2009)

weird grow contest but interesting, ill watch but swim cant have any more plants gotta stay legal...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN said:
			
		

> weird grow contest but interesting, ill watch but swim cant have any more plants gotta stay legal...


 


ok  thanks  for  watching...Thaught  you  was  gonna say  ya  didnt  have  room  

take  care  and  safe...or  in your  case  leagle


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok smoke I'll start. I got my grow box mediums, fer this years entries, the whopper and whittmans. i put a moby [email protected] clone in the whittmans chocolate box and put a seed to germ of that uknown blueberry strain i have. It will go in the whoppers box. Gl to all and sweet green thoughts be with you all!


----------



## ray jay (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, I found my candy container. Now to choose what to grow. I have two I want to try, both female seeds White rhino and Papaya from Nervana. Any suggestions?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

Dam..*ray*....what  size  it  that  thing...looks  Nig..lol...I  like  almond  roca


*the chef*...Fantastic...Mojo  for  the  whoopers:lama:


I  see  the  heads  poping  on  a  few down my  candy  isle...:yay:


oh  this  is  so  much  fun...:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright smoke you got sprouts a poppin thats great don;t forget to water every 5 minutes at least use 8 gallons of water and strait nutes no water ...yeah:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks  for  the  tips...*chef*....goona  go  piss  on  my  plants  while  im  at  it..:rofl:  they  say  its  good  for  them..and  this  will  save  lots  of time  from  haveing  to  go  the  Bathroom..more  time  with  Girls


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

:rofl:  oooh no hey smoke remember that thread about using bong water?


----------



## ray jay (Oct 17, 2009)

Morning everyone. 4u Ill say it about as big as a gallon bucket or alittle bigger, gotta love Costco.I will start soaking my beans when I can make up my mind on what to grow.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm in! 

Have two candy jars, germinated 2 White Frosting seeds, and the wait for green to pop through the top of the soil has begun. 

Thanks, 4U, for starting this fun grow! I am not going to overwater, I am not going to overwater....I am not going to overwater....


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright mojavemamas in, don't forget to water dear.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

I was sorry I missed this last year. Count me in this year 4u2, gotta find a container now. I'll be doing a bubblegum clone that should be rooted now...gotta go check. Fun Fun Fun, thanks 4u2!


----------



## Mauwie Wauwie (Oct 17, 2009)

i'm going to join everyone i just need to get my fav snack to grow in can't wait i'm going to throw a seed in water now so it will be ready tomorrow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

:ciao:    everyone:48:



welcome  new  players  and  thanks....I  realy  enjoy  these  as  they  help  me  get  threw  the  Bigger  Ladies  more  easyily...IDK....just  how  I Roll:lama:   I  have  some  breaking  soil  now....also  gonna  share  a  cool  one  im  working  with  as  well  soon....*UKgirl  *and  I  are  also  gonna  start  a  "cookie"  grow soon..we  are  useing the  4  ounce  snack  cups..they  have oreo..chocolate  chip(mine) and nutter  butter...they  may  have  more  im  not  sure..i  get these  for  kids  lunches..okay  will  update  with  pics  later...This  will  make  *UKgirl  *very  Happy:hubba:


okay  gotta  grow..Take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I'm in!
> 
> Have two candy jars, germinated 2 White Frosting seeds, and the wait for green to pop through the top of the soil has begun.
> 
> Thanks, 4U, for starting this fun grow! I am not going to overwater, I am not going to overwater....I am not going to overwater....


 


looks  great    are  you  gonna  tape  the  other  one  as  well?  no  light  in  remember....a  little  tip  that  i  use...use  1/4 the  water capacity  of  the  container..thats  all..should   only  get  a  little  run  off..then  every other  week..i  flush  the  containers with  1/1  container  size...(this  is  if  theres  drain  holes)..if  none  same  as  above  just  no  flush..and  feeding  in very  small containers  should  be  done  less  often..IMO...the  nutes  are  still  there  they  aint  drained,,so  water  will  dilute  them...if  ya  nute  every other  water  like normal..nute  burn  for  sure...okay  good  luck...have  fun  and  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Morning everyone. 4u Ill say it about as big as a gallon bucket or alittle bigger, gotta love Costco.I will start soaking my beans when I can make up my mind on what to grow.


 

okay   thanks  *ray*...a  gallon...lol....kinda  gets  away  from  the  small  container   but  its  a  candy  container...say...you  didnt  eaat  all that  at  one  time  did  ya:rofl:  Your  Monster  "BFC"   looks  sweet:aok:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Oct 18, 2009)

ok me and my boy are in on this one ... we each have a haloween cotton candy container we are gonna use ... his is the pumpkin and mine the frankenstein .. we are each usin an Apple Kush seed.... good luck to all...


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

Alright ya'll my unknown blueberry strain just popped and into the whoppers she goes plus a shot of the whitmans moby clone. Sorry bout out of focus meds messing with me. Fer an extra challenge i'm gonna veg her entirely under a 27 watt 4-mini tube floro plant light. Good luck to all!


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 20, 2009)

Here is a quick little stroll down my local candy isle  I germinated three unk freebies from Amsterdam and all three cracked!!  

I just love candy:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, 4U, I'm gonna put black tape around the other candy container. Just haven't done it yet. And thanx for the reminder on not overwatering, and that without drain holes, the nutes stay there and not to overfeed. GOT IT!  

The new growth looks REALLY good now, but we are still in midgetville, sizewise. Lost all the old leaves, so it's sort of like a new palm tree, all stem and a few fronds on the top.  Still, it's alive, it's healthy again, so I'm not throwing in the cards on this grow! I'll just be a year behind in flowering...<G>

4U--I'm in 4 the cookie grow. Gotta germ another couple of beans...


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 20, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: everyone:48:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*hey 4u ,,when we starting the cookie grow ..? now your back *
*and shed  photos allways makes ukgirl very happy *

*glad to see your joining in the cookie grow  mojave ,, *


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, UKG and 4U--inquiring minds want to know just what kind of pictures you two TOOK in that shed.....VBG! 

Chef, what's the mini plant grow light you're vegging yours with?


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

got it at home depot i'll post pics after a 420


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2009)

I need to still get my bean in the candy yet. I keep forgetting. first thing in morning if I don't forget :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Ok, UKG and 4U--inquiring minds want to know just what kind of pictures you two TOOK in that shed.....VBG!


 


I  just  got  back  from  beeing  banned...I  cant  share  what  kinda  a  pics  we  took  on account  Im  sure  they  are  against  the  rules  here... ...Lets  start  the  cookie  grow when  My  *Girl*  has  Hers  Head  up  and  growing..I  just  dropped  a  few  in  my  "chocolate  chip" cup..should  be  up  by  this  weekend..every  okay  with  the  fun  grows..not  running  outta  room  yet?..I  been  working  with  a  20 oz  pop bottle  cap...I  get  to  the  first  set  and  thats  it..okay  gotta  go  check  shed  and  meet  me  *Girl*...take  care  and  be safe everyone...:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

here's the pic of the light i promised mama, 27watt/4900kelvin around 35 dollars and is perrty good fer clones and germin.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad you're back 4U- Missed ya!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks  *BBfan*...I  missed  yall  too...:48:   will  have  pics  up  later...*Ukgirl  *makes  me  do  extra  work  ..lol..take  care and  be safe my  friend...wheres  your  candy  isle??


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2009)

This should be interesting...I'm off to find a "candy-pot" for an ebb & flo candy grow if that qualifies!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think it will be big enough for the E/F table, it would be underwater  Soooo, still goin will RW but it will be more like a manual drip which seems to be the mode of operation for this type grow. I was gonna do coco but I figure I'll make it interesting. My plan is to put the saddest looking clone ever in flower when the lights come on and just squirt a little GH3 from the rez in there a couple times a day. I did poke 3 holes in the bottom, hope that's not cheating 

Thank you for getting this goin 4u2, hope mine lives!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 21, 2009)

can  ya  take  another  one  and  cut  the  bottom  of and  make  a  longer  one  to   fit  e&f?   srry  Not  familiar  with  that  system...but  I Love  a  challange...how  Tall does  need  be  to  get  outta  water?   

oh....here:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

A mini e&f that is so cool!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> can ya take another one and cut the bottom of and make a longer one to fit e&f? srry Not familiar with that system...but I Love a challange...how Tall does need be to get outta water?
> 
> oh....here:48:


I'm gonna try to find a way to mount it in the corner of the table at water-level, gonna have to be the MH end though


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok we are in ...we have broken the surface and are on our way to candy adventures .... These are both Apple Kush seeds mine is the frankenstein (1st 2 pics ) my boy's is the pumpkin (2nd 2 pics)... we have a lil side bet goin on between each other .... well good luck to all ....

Ez&Safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

looking  good  everyone...heres  my   candy  isle...


take  care and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

Good news/bad news. The bean i had in the whoppers didn't make it. pulled her too soon from germ, no biggie got 6 germing right now,. Looking good everyone! The good news.........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:aok:   thats  why  i  like  these...you  know  why  it  didnt  make  it..the one  pictured  looks Sweet...:giggle:


:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2009)

A little late but here is my entry in the candy grow. Put an itisy bitsy Purple Bud seed in my Mentos.


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

welcome to the party duck, ty smoke here:bong1: she not doing bad fer my first clone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*...purple power  my  friend


:bong:  and  pass:bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2009)

The power of Purple his hitting me right now :bong2::bong2::stoned:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Finally, birth of a Candy Seedling. Wonder if she'll have "Bailey's" running through her veins....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey, Budders--I hope she makes it too. What a sweet looking Bonsai shape she has!


----------



## nvthis (Oct 24, 2009)

Man, y'all are doing a great job! This is fun, wish I was in!! Oh well, next time for sure.


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

Nv grab a clone a join in, here's my out of focus one i took tonight ....and then the batteries went dead.lol.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

The bean has sprung.:woohoo:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:yay:


wishing  everyone  nothing  but...

Females...Females..Females..:lama:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

PC, no report yet---did you get that bean in soil?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> PC, no report yet---did you get that bean in soil?




Yes I have mojavemama. 

I am growing the seed 4u2sm0kes way......in soil and with :bong1: in hand


4u2sm0ke I have only knocked it over once so far this year:rofl:
I need to be a little more delicate around here instead of a bull in a china shop


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

:rofl:



*duck*...ive  knocked  my  m&m  one  over  so  much  too:giggle:  these  are  in  for another  beatting  huh?   But  its  so  much  fun.....Here  :bong1:  and  my  whoppers  one  i  dropped  the light  on:doh:..think  i  need  some  more  candy:lama:



MOJO  for  the  Mentos


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 25, 2009)

Hah 4U, I didn't realize you were growing in M&M's until I already had mine started.  Sorry, I'll may chop it or, what the heck, it's spent more time on it's side than right side up...It'll probably take a death beating anyway along with my Ice Cubes grow.

The Juicy Fruit is trying to smack down :hitchair:the other two and is flexing it's muscle....ok, as much as it can in such a small container

I love the candy isle:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks  for  playing   *First  time caller*   yeah  wait  till  you  flower  that  m&m..then  youll  see  top  heavy:rofl:   Have  fun :48: sending  some  sugar   for  you  candy:lama:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah  wait  till  you  flower  that  m&m..then  youll  see  top  heavy:rofl:   Have  fun :48: sending  some  sugar   for  you  candy:lama:



Thanks 4u, I was thinking I'd keep.....man, can't type worth a lick after I just burnt one.....the spirit of the candy grow and make some type of stand for the M&M using.............hah, popcycle sticks:bolt:


----------



## nvthis (Oct 25, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nv grab a clone a join in, here's my out of focus one i took tonight ....and then the batteries went dead.lol.


 
Well, kinda got a full ride ATM, but I will look around at the grocery tonight, & if anything catches my eye...

But it's gotta be cool.


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

yeppers nv i promise it won't take up much room.


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 26, 2009)

very nice everyone.when is the cut off date to enter this fun forum?i'll do a fort collins cutting or erkel bean.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

antime  ya  want  *fort  collins*...jump  on  when  ya  been pops...what container  ya  useing?  Thanks  for  playing...take  care and be safe


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 26, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Hey, Budders--I hope she makes it too. What a sweet looking Bonsai shape she has!


Why, thank you MM  Put her in flower room yesterday. I threw in the 1400ppm tray a little to quick but I think she will make it. It turns out that setting her on top of the overflow outlet is the perfect height to to flood her, I just hope she has good balance! Fun Fun Fun


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

:yay: 


MOJO  for  the  *FLOOD  *:lama:


BK...thats  the  Best  one  yet..way  to  grow  my  friend:clap:  and she  will  get  top  heavy..so  we  need  think  how  support her..grow  on:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Wooden shishkabob skewers.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 26, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Wooden shishkabob skewers.


That is perfect...especially comig from "the chef"  Thanks the chef!


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Your welcome and thank you come again...........now serving #42. #42 please.....  More like helping #2 OH YEAH!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

#42 here, Chef! My question is....Is it true that it's really bad to put good knives in the dishwasher? 

What? This isn't the TOP CHEF message board? Huh?


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Budders---what's on the top covering your soil and why? Special trick I should know about?


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Ummmm... Yeppers it is bad idea to put a good wife in the dishwasher, she screams alot and hits with an assortment of utensils. #43...lol


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> antime ya want *fort collins*...jump on when ya been pops...what container ya useing? Thanks for playing...take care and be safe


 
thank you for making me feel welcome bredren/or perhaps sistren.let's see here,candy containers?i have many options i suppose when it comes to idea's?  I LOVE MOST OF YOU!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

You are SO welcome here, Fort Collins! You are correct--with candy containers there are tons of options. And each one poses a challenge--the smaller the container, the tougher the challenge. I have two larger candy containers and two smaller ones. Surprisingly, the smaller one is doing the best at this point. But who knows what will happen next week? 

I just about drowned my first micro grow (Monster Energy Drink Can) because I was overwatering--and there are no drain holes. I also over-nuted. So the poor thing nearly croaked, but I did Seedling CPR on it and it's now doing just fine. Looks a bit like a poodle with a naked stem with a pom pom on the top, rofl! But that's what learning is all about. 

And it's all in fun. So glad you joined us! 

Chef, take your wife out of the dishwasher---NOW!!!!! <G>


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 27, 2009)

Trying not drown....trying not to drown.  Also trying to keep my M&M alive...as you can see...it's got a little lean as a result of spending so much time on it's side:holysheep:  Seriously, it has been totally abused with all the falling over no matter how hard I try not to hit it, bump it, breath on it.  Oh well, it's lasted this long, I owe it to try and keep it alive.

Dang you 4U....now every time I'm walking through the store, I'm thinking..."oh, man that would have been great to grow in"

I second it chef, get you wife out of the dishwasher....just a hint, she's going to be mad...."I'm just sayin".


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

First Time Caller said:
			
		

> Trying not drown....trying not to drown. Also trying to keep my M&M alive...as you can see...it's got a little lean as a result of spending so much time on it's side:holysheep: Seriously, it has been totally abused with all the falling over no matter how hard I try not to hit it, bump it, breath on it. Oh well, it's lasted this long, I owe it to try and keep it alive.
> 
> Dang you 4U....now every time I'm walking through the store, I'm thinking..."oh, man that would have been great to grow in"


 


:rofl:

Yeah  i  was  always  looking  at  things  to  grow  in:giggle:  or  how  about  ...."  Yeah  I  can  make  a  grow  room  outta  that"..lol...its  cool...I  normally  have  my  m&m  container  in  the  soil  of another  plant...but  they  are  hard  to  stay  up...just wait  till  its  got  a  budd  on  top:lama:   Looking  good  my  friend  Keep  us  posted....but  most  of  all  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

Your  wife  still  in  Dishwasher  *Chef*?   :hitchair:   ya  better  get  her  out  b4  *UKgirl  *gets  here:rofl:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 27, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Yeah  i  was  always  looking  at  things  to  grow  in:giggle:  or  how  about  ...."  Yeah  I  can  make  a  grow  room  outta  that"



Hah, I know the feeling.  I walk through Lowes or Home Depot and think...."that would make a perfect clone box, grow box.

I had my M&M pushed down in with another plant and ended up knocking it over......twice:hubba:

Hey Chef, is she on the dry cycle yet??


----------



## ray jay (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi guys, First off sorry for the large entry. Did not know that it should be a small container. That said here she is.  Later Ray Jay


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2009)

I do not think there is any size requirements *ray jay*

Last candy grow I grew one in a mentos gum containter and a second one in a huge 1 lb M&M bag. Still had fun with both


----------



## the chef (Oct 27, 2009)

Alright all...lol... i let her out, boy was she miffed!......But lemony fresh and no spots!:giggle: The whitmans is going strong, had a set back with the whoppers, and my cat:hitchair: he all of a sudden likes seed and sprouts....i'm thinkin a new pair of fuzzy socks by x-mas...hmmm..naw i'd miss his sorry butt to much, oh well starting the whoppers one more time but my moby clone is getting bigger...hmmm... she is doing good when my wife is in the dishwasher......get back to you with more details!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2009)

:rofl:  *chef*...


Then  put  wife  back in  dishwasher...


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

:holysheep: :rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 28, 2009)

Chef, the plant looks GREAT, but Jeebus, you gotta quit putting your wife in the dishwasher. Really. No matter WHAT advice 4U gives you. 

And I'll be glad to knit you a pair of fuzzy slippers if you'll leave the pot-lovin' cat alone.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 28, 2009)

My cat has learned that I give him about 30 sec's to take a nibble and he's done! I don't have a problem with his little nibbles...but I keep the babies away from him.


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 28, 2009)

Awhhh i wanna compete in this looks fun!Cant wait to get my setup finished and running


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

ok the pot loving cat is safe, Mama i can't hear you real good, she's on the wash/rinse cycle and all are witness......4u2smoke told me to!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao:   


Its  My  Fault......untill  she  gets  out:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> My cat has learned that I give him about 30 sec's to take a nibble and he's done! I don't have a problem with his little nibbles...but I keep the babies away from him.


 


:rofl:


this  reminds  me  of  another  member  no  longer  with  us..but  he  would  say  how he  had  to make  sure  his  cat  was  out  of  room  when he  opened  closet  because  the  cat  got  to  where  he  would  sneak  in  and  grab  the  smallest  plant  by the  stalk  and  haul  out..lol..im  gonna  make  a  bag  nip  for  my  Daughters   cat..:giggle:  gonna  use  my  best  product:lama:  but  realy  i  dont  care  for  cats 

smoke  freely:48:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 30, 2009)

Hah, Chef is getting great grow from putting his wife in the dishwasher, cats eating and dragging newbees off to the catnip hangout.....and all I'm doing is abusing :hitchair:my M&M growth  You'd think, as many times as the M&M has been on it's side, I live in an area where localized earthquakes happen daily

"Look honey, the plants are coming along great......but I have a request....care to get in the dishwas....ouch, I was only kidding, really, ouch":angrywife:


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok all, diswasher was a success/failure, although my plant got bigger, so did the lumps on my head....hmmmm, maybe theres a connection there? Waiting fer the lights to come to snap pics, hold on i think i see a dirty cup............


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:rofl:    you  friends  are  too  funny....


hey  *first time*...do ya  have  problems  wattering  with that  much  soil in  there:rofl:


*chef*...ya  better  treat wifey  to  a  nice  Dinner...or  Im  a  witness  for  her  difence...lol...lets  see  these  candy  pics...ya  say  ya  kicking  me  butt  with...cuzz  mine  are  RocKing   Seattle:lama:



Update  time  EVERYONE!!!!   How  we  doing:bong:


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Alright smokester, i am taking wifey out to dinner tonight......after the air dry is complete  as you requested little moby" whitman". Lets see what you got smoke!


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 30, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:    you  friends  are  too  funny....
> 
> 
> hey  *first time*...do ya  have  problems  wattering  with that  much  soil in  there:rofl:
> ...



Hah, 4U...I've knocked them over so many times I sometimes think I've added as much FF as I started with  I added the mix to the M&M to cover up the roots that I had exposed, and to get the dang thing to stand up straight again  Havin' fun ......grow on!!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

Hah! I've knocked mine over every time I've gone into the grow room. I have a small M&M container going as well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Okay  *Chef*.........


what  ya  got?


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

OK toxic is giving me a run, lookin lucky smoke ............2nd cycle


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Update  time  EVERYONE!!!!   How  we  doing




My update of *Purple Bud* in Mentos gum container


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Awwww, she's sooo cuuuuute, PC!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello ya'all, the stretch is on! Even have a little buddin' starting to show. I took it off the overflow and just set it on top of the RW slabs and it seems to be doin good. It will be interesting to see what happens in the next couple days, I added Gravity for the ones finishing and candy-g just started. Well I guess it wouldn't be proper to not add pics so here ya go. Thanks 4u2 ...mucho funno!   BK


----------



## ray jay (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, looks like everyones grows are doing fine. Heres a update on mine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*..*Budders Keeper*..*ray jay*...:watchplant:



okay  I  know  theres  more candy  isles...post  M  up  :lama:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Only my big candy is growing---picture 1, Bailey's chocolate container.
Picture 2 is of the two small ones--M&M Mini's and Pand Licorice. 

In the Panda container I have two seedlings, and I'm playing with twisting the stems together to see what happens. I've braided young ficus plants before so thought I'd play with this one and see what happens.

Well, not growing real fast, but I'm stoked because they are obviously healthy, which means I'm getting the hang of small containers with no drainage.

Oh--I already pinched topped the plant in the larger candy container. That's a Purple Frosting. 

GREAT CHALLENGE!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Budder--your room is ready here! 
Holy Tomatoes, look at those sweet huge girls of yours. I need some of your Mojo for sure.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Ray--White Rhino???? How GREAT!  I've never tasted WR. Tell me about it? You've grown it before, I take it? That's on my list of seeds to order...


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello candy growers. Sending the Mojo mojave mama! ray jay; gonna be cool to see a miniature rhino. Quite the party you started here 4u2, such talented guests here. MOJO to all! Some MOJO for the ones with purps as well! Happy Trails      BK


----------



## ray jay (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi MM, I have never grown white rhino. I got the seeds from nirvana,There fem seeds so I thought I would do one for the candy grow. Ill take some cuttings from this for my garden next time. So will see how it goes, and when its time to smoke Ill let you know.

                          Ray Jay


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

Since smoke took soo looooong to post his pics ....and to try an get ukgirl in the dishwasher:hubba:  Here's my little moby today. My whoppers didn't make it but still trying! Looking good all!


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 5, 2009)

My little ol abused :hitchair:M&M looked so wilted and hangin low, it needed some viagra so it was time to give it some nute time.  Watered with some ff big grow the other day and instead of looking at the ground, it's perked up and is standing tall:hubba:

Here's the latest candy isle walk through.  I've put them in with my white widows flowering box so they are now getting 12/12 of 400W HPS Hortilux.

I'll be keeping an eye on them looking for nads....don't want the ww girls to get prego.  

Honey, oh come on, try the dishwasher....it's only kinky the first time.....:angrywife:...OUCH!!!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 5, 2009)

Everyones candie's are just so cute!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Since smoke took soo looooong to post his pics ....and to try an get ukgirl in the dishwasher:hubba: Here's my little moby today. My whoppers didn't make it but still trying! Looking good all!


 




Very  Nice  chef...:48:



Have  ya  started  flower  yet?Nice  compact  canopy..how  close  ya  have  it  to  light?  and  what  type  light?...What  happen  to  th  whoopers?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

First Time Caller said:
			
		

> My little ol abused :hitchair:M&M looked so wilted and hangin low, it needed some viagra so it was time to give it some nute time. Watered with some ff big grow the other day and instead of looking at the ground, it's perked up and is standing tall:hubba:
> 
> Here's the latest candy isle walk through. I've put them in with my white widows flowering box so they are now getting 12/12 of 400W HPS Hortilux.
> 
> ...


 

SweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaT....okay  wishing  you  nothing  but  females  my  friend..be  sure  to  post  Both  when  found  please..Tell  wifey  the   the  dishwasher  drawers  come  out  for  more  room:hubba:   huh *chef*?  ...


:rofl:


Mojo  for  the  Flower:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Everyones candie's are just so cute!


 

:yeahthat:



:heart:


:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 5, 2009)

I found you, I found you.....good morning Mr. fourewetwo


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Not started to flower yet, that was my next question when do we put these things to flower? Oh btw smoke named the trainwreck!  Sad news on the homefront...the wifey will no longer go in the dishwasher....Here kitty kitty...:holysheep:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 5, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> when do we put these things to flower? :holysheep:


Uh oh...I put mine in flower as soon as I saw roots..like 10 days ago


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> SweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaT....okay  wishing  you  nothing  but  females  my  friend..be  sure  to  post  Both  when  found  please..Tell  wifey  the   the  dishwasher  drawers  come  out  for  more  room:hubba:   huh *chef*?  ...
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



Thanks for the Mo Hah:rofl:  I sometimes feel like Forrest Gump with my M&M.....I knocked it over..Again as in last night.  It's probably going to go male on me just so it can grow big & kick my....

Chef, I just took a gamble and put them into flower in hopes of getting one good bud.  Man, watering and nuting is going to be one big challenge with these little containers.  All I'm doing is trying to keep them standing straight up


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Just put little moby in flower last night. Gonna need the room fer cloones of p-express igot going, hoping fer at least one good cola bud myself!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

MOJO  for the flowering:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

I am doing good this year only knocked her over once so far. But my future girl is so much smaller than everyone's elses. Will try to get more root mass before flipping to 12/12 :rofl:....These candy grows are so much fun:woohoo:

Oh and how do you clone a micro grow plant that has just one bud site?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :woohoo:
> 
> Oh and how do you clone a micro grow plant that has just one bud site?


Tissue culture?  

Thanks for the mojo 4u !


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

The only thing I know about tissue culture is softer is better and be sure to flush:rofl: Here take this :bong1: I am :fly::fly::stoned:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The only thing I know about tissue culture is softer is better and be sure to flush:rofl: Here take this :bong1: I am :fly::fly::stoned:


 


:rofl:


Ive  experimented  with  this....( the  colture..not what  ya think  )


*BuddsKeeper*..Will  ya  be  so  kind as  to  photo  shoot  this?  Im  very  interested in  whatching  you  perform  this...Im  with  *duck*..on   the  How  do  you  clone  a  one  bud  site....but  now  we  wil  watch...I  was thinking  about  the  challange  of  cloneing  a  micro grow...anyway  thanks  and  will  look for this  tissue...do  ya  use  scented  or  non:giggle:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 6, 2009)

LOL, it was a question...I know nothing about it but what I've read. Heck I can barely get a clone to survive. Wonder if you could reveg, maybe I'll try that for fun with this one.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> anyway  thanks  and  will  look for this  tissue...do  ya  use  scented  or  non:giggle:



I'm "thunkin" if you want to keep it organic you'd want non scented.....if not... scented...:bolt:That's just me "thunkin" though..


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Please dont squeeze the shawman! errr.. charman.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Candy grow doing well. The big one is a bomb, the little ones still alive and kicking. But not ready for flowering yet.


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Yo mmama, why for you growing bombs? I just love that top fat indie shot. When you gonna put her to flower?


----------



## ray jay (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good MM


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice and green MM.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 6, 2009)

ok here are the 2 i have started in cotton candy containers ....slow and steady .....LOL....


----------



## the chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice greenage! i'm sorry what strain?


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 6, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice greenage! i'm sorry what strain?



They are bag seed from some Apple Kush i got a few months back ...


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, Ray, Budder, Rude and Chef!

Chef, I don't know when I'll put them into flower. Not until all my other plants are ready to flower, because I don't really have my grow room set up to separate veg from flowering. But the big pots will be ready fairly soon. 
The micros still are not at 4th node yet. I'm thinking another two weeks, maybe? I don't know--never done a micro grow before! 

Ohhh, Rude, what's Apple Kush like? How does it taste? And can you upload me some of the cotton candy you took out of your containers? I'm addicted to it....<G>


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 7, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ray, Budder, Rude and Chef!
> 
> Chef, I don't know when I'll put them into flower. Not until all my other plants are ready to flower, because I don't really have my grow room set up to separate veg from flowering. But the big pots will be ready fairly soon.
> The micros still are not at 4th node yet. I'm thinking another two weeks, maybe? I don't know--never done a micro grow before!
> ...



The Apple has got a sweet smell to it compared to most kush strains and it's mighty tasty .... Hopefully i get a few ladies outta the beans i've started , i started 3 other beans besides the 2 in the cotton candy containers ...oh and sorry the girls ate all the cotton candy already ....LOL ....SURPRISE ...:clap:


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Does it have apple anything to it?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Does it have apple anything to it?


 


yeah...can  we  dip  it  in  melted  Carmel?  yum yum..


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Does it have apple anything to it?



Not really lol ... Maybe it will while it's growing ,i've never grown this strain before so it's new to me as well .... smokes really nice though ..:bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

I have 4 going well in my candy grow. But one, in the largest container, looks so good i think i'm going to repot her into a larger pot beause she looks better than most of my big plants! 

I guess that likely means "she" is a "he," right?  Still, it's so lush and gorgeous....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 9, 2009)

MM-





> it's so lush and gorgeous



Wow MM, your not kidding. That thing got huge! Whatever you're doing, keep it goin.

Hello rude, looks like your off to the races. Love those containers BTW.





There's my little girl. I ran some gravity in the res a couple days for the grown ladies and you can see it uglied(?) up the leaves a little bit. Other than that she sure is a cutie and growin up quick. I think the stretch is done, we'll see.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, And In Flower, Too!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> i'm going to repot her into a larger pot beause she looks better than most of my big plants!
> 
> I guess that likely means "she" is a "he," right? Still, it's so lush and gorgeous....


 


Thats  what  i  would  do  too...and  just  cause its  fast  and  Lush  dont  allways  meen  Male..I  have a  Purple  Frosting  That  looks  like  that one  you have..and  is  by  Far  the  Best Looking  Ladie  in  there..as  far  as  Dark...BIG..green  leafs:hubba: ...keep  an  eye  on  her  of  coarse  But  i  feel  she  will  show  in the  4th  week ..keep  us  posted   maybe  a  gj  of  itself..take  care  and  be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Wonder if you could reveg, maybe I'll try that for fun with this one.


 



Yes  you  can...I  took  last  yrs  candy  grow ( Good and  plenty) after  the  8 week  flower  and  placed  outside  in  April..and  then  transfered  to  a  1  gallon  and  then  into  a  20  gallon  container...revegged  and  flowered  her  and  Is  in  Jars  now...Have  fun  with  it 

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, Its been another week hope your grows are doing well. Ill be moving her to the veg room tomorrow.


                               Ray Jay


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 10, 2009)

"I've fallen and can't get up"  The first pic is what my M&M looks like more times than not  That things got to be !#$%#$^ at me

The ugly lower leaves on all three were a result of under watering and lack of nutes....missed nuting by this much.  Little water, no nutes, no I need nutes, oh crap too much, less water, more water, what the...., perfect example of less is best

Still looking for sex.....but aren't we all:hubba:......no signs yet.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 10, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> MM-
> 
> Other than that she sure is a cutie and growin up quick. I think the stretch is done, we'll see.



Looking great BK,it is different....but good.... seeing something so small in flower


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 10, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I have 4 going well in my candy grow. But one, in the largest container, looks so good i think i'm going to repot her into a larger pot beause she looks better than most of my big plants!
> 
> I guess that likely means "she" is a "he," right? Still, it's so lush and gorgeous....


 
*ohh my that little "lady" sure looks lush and green ,MOJAVE forget reveg and just repot her and grew her out ,you can allways add another to the candy container *


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Really mmama put that little one in a biggie! Here's little moby starting to flower.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

okay..*mojave*...heres  your  challange..if  ya  chose  to  accept  it....


transplant  that  one..and  take  a  clone  and  put  back  into same  container  you  take  out.......well....ya  up  too  it?

take care be safe


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh, 4U---you KNOW i can't resist a challenge like that! 

Okay, that's exactly what I'll do. I actually have TWO that are equally gorgeous, both in those big candy jars I had. But I also have two really small candy containers with good looking tiny but healthy seedlings.  

SO I'll repot BOTH of them into larger pots. Think I should go to 1 gallon pots or just put them each right into 3 gallon pots?

And I've never done a clone like that---i can just put it in soil? I don't have to grow the roots in water first? Master Po must wonder why Grasshopper is so ignorant and clueless about such basics. 

I never had anything good enough to clone before. And I did grow out a dozen clones last time, but I threw 'em out because they were hermies. I just did it to see if I could get them rooted. They were already in flowering when I took the clones. Took a long time, but eventually they did grow roots.  But I did it in water, not soil. 

So if I go straight to soil---same process, cut with sterile razor at angle, scratch sides of stem, dip in Root One and put it in the soil? That's it?  And onto a window or under the fluoros?

4U, you're a really good mentor. I thank you!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 10, 2009)

Chef, Moby's lookin' so sweet! And look at those little flowers!
I'm starting to see tiny little pistils on some of my big ones, even though they have been only in veg. Will it be okay if I let them go a couple more weeks in veg even if pistils are starting to show? I'd like the candies I'm going to transplant to catch up a little, at least start getting staggered nodes before I put them into flowering. 

No frigging sun this week. Some kind of front coming through. Bummers. I'll have to rely on the crapola lights until the sun graces us with its presence again.


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Veg it out mmama. I like smoke idea...Do it mmama, clone up and put the hammer on smoke. I hope you are talking different plants...Good blue widow..a large order of freis with cheddar cheese on it, thank you.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Oh, 4U---you KNOW i can't resist a challenge like that!
> :yay:  *keep  me  posted  and  remember  Patients  is  the  key here*:aok:
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Thanks  you  very much..i  aint  nothing  special..just  what  ive  done  ..Take  care and be safe..*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

THANKS 4U!!!!!  I somehow missed your reply (can't imagine why---I kept looking for your response under the cookie grow by accident--hah!) and I had to check just now before I repotted them today. Okay, 1 gallon containers it is. And keep the clones under 24/7 fluoro/cfl's till preflowers show.  

Hahaha, CHEF, I'm gonna have to get some cheddar fries now....you're making me hungry. Wait, Wait, Don't Tell Me.....you cook the fries in the DISHWASHER on HEATED DRY cycle? <G>


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

Still hanging in there, only on 1 topple over so far

Maybe up the nutes the next feeding.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2009)

very  nice  *duck*....im  started  flower  on  mine...onle  the  toxic  waste  and  M&M  container..the  cartons  staopped  growing  a  week  ago,,think  its  got  nut  lock..Tried a flush  but  no  change  other then  the carton getting  sogy:rofl:  take  care and be safe  my  friend

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello  everyone..Hope  all  is  well  in  your  Garden..:bong:


gonna  put   "toxic waste"..and  M&M in  flower  tonight..the  "good and  Plenty and  whoopers  had  the  flush  and  are  in  veg  to  see  if  they  will  pull  trew..the  cartons  got  sogy  but  held  so  far..although  im  affraid  to  touch  them..lol..Ill  give  them a  week  if no  sign  of  growth  they  get the  Boot..Have  a  great  weekend  everyone:ciao:





take  care  and  be safe


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

NIce i got you on everything but the toxic waste. that thing is awsome!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> NIce i got you on everything but the toxic waste. that thing is awsome!


 


oh  yeah.... ...lets  see


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

gotta wait fer lights


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

just  turn  M  on...:rofl:  trust  me:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

:rofl: no wait, hold on, i got a spotlight that about 2 million candlepower. Duh do yas think it will harm my plants:doh:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 13, 2009)

Holy cow to the toxic waste 4u2, some big'ol healthy leaves on there!

Howdy all!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks  *Budders Keep*...:48:



*chef*...Just  paint  the  lens  of  the  flashlight  GREEN...they  say  You  will  be  all right..sukka


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

see thats what i thought oh yeah i heard if you paint your hps blue it will promote ........fires, suka back


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

no.no.no...you  heard  wrong...ya  get  the Blue colored  condums  for  the  HPS...this  makes  it  a  MH...pssssst..all  these  sukas  buying  those switchable  ballast  when all they  need  to  do  is  go  in  mens  room  at  Bar:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

:rofl: a sukka born every minute. 25 cents a light or is it 50? Haven't needed them in a long time.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 13, 2009)

ok here are some newer pics of my lil apple's .... i topped the frankeinstein one a couple days ago and i left the pumpkin alone just to see what differences may come out of them ...the first 2 pics are the frankeinstein the 2nd 2 are the pumpkin and the last well you can tell what that is ...lol ....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

looking good ruders! Here ya go smoke, my little moby...whats that darlin? You wan't me to tell smoke what? Ok, I'm gonna get you sukka!:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

:clap:   Very  nice  *chef*....you  too  *RudebWOY*


*CHEF*...THAT  IS  VERY  lOVELY..HAVE  YA  STARTED  FLOWER  YET?


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

yup i'm real pleased and started flowering around a week or less. Gonna try and grow the cookie out a bit longer. See if i can smoke the toxic waste!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

sweet...mojo  for  the  cookie  *ch**e**f  *:lama:


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

You must spread reputation around........aaauuuggh! Chef mojo to ya smoke!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2009)

:ciao:*Purple Bud*:bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

:yeahthat:



candy:lama:


:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I'm nowhere near flowering, but still enjoying the learning process.
My two biggest candy plants were so nice I ended up transplanting them. First two pictures are of the transplants. Last picture is of the two small candys I still have going. Love the healthy little M&M one...can't believe it's still alive. These are all Purple Buds.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey MM, I'm slao no where near flowing yet, although they are under 12/12, just no pistils yet.  These freebie seeds did not sex early in my first grow so I wasn't expecting to see anything yet.  I wish my candy grow equaled my white widow in the background.

Could help myself.....had to post this pic....wonder what happened to this one......     TIIIIIIIIMBER!!!!!!!!!

Come on, show your......pistils


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

looking good ftc! Mmama! jeebus those are some pretty indie leaves.


----------



## ray jay (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi all, Another week gone by. Here is my girl. Starting to take off.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

:watchplant:   very  nice  *ray*:clap:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 16, 2009)

Such beautiful little-ones ya'all! The leaves on mine aren't lookin too good right now.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 17, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> looking good ftc! Mmama! jeebus those are some pretty indie leaves.



Yes Chef, these freebie seeds have all been indica dominant.  The only thing I have found I dislike about them is they take forever to show sex.  The 90 degree bend has now nearly straightened out...until next time...and is pretty much standing upright and proud:hubba:

Ray Jay....looking sweet man:holysheep:


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Gotta love the freebies! Well here's little moby. She's got a little bud going on! I also got mini buds forming on the stalk...two of em  I think she gonna be a little danker! Looking good ya'll!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 18, 2009)

Chef, OMG, look at little Moby! She's just gorgeous and so healthy looking. Color me green with envy. 


My littiest candies are still small, but doing well. My biggest candies (White Frosting) are now in big pots and looking absolutely luscious.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 18, 2009)

Ray Jay, really beautiful girl in that Almond Roca can!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Me look at yours darlin! Color me chef green.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

Color  me  candy

everyones  looking  very  well..

*chef*...have  we  got  a  confirmation  on moby?  I may  have  missed the  post stateing  shes  a she...Hopeing  its  true...:48:


*mojave*...those  WF  are  doing  great  for  you..keep  it  up..Have  ya  seen  any  sign yet?



SUGAR  :heart:  for  everyone


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Yup its a she! Sorry forgot to post it...uh..i smoke...i fergot. Got as close a photo as i can get. Ya think i'd learn to use that arcaic camera of mine by now, but i'm getting better. You can see her white *hair* on the top huge huh?lol!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

:yay:    Im  still  waiting  on  mine..Im  so  hopeing  female   :watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Female green mojo to smoke!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 18, 2009)

Here they are again those slow and steady Apples .... i'll catch up someday i promise.....lol....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 18, 2009)

:clap:  Looks  wonderful  from  here *RUDE*....keep  it  up  and  KEEP  M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

Been  in flower  a couple  days  no  sign  yet:watchplant:



:48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

OOh smoke! Nice twin ya got there.....oh yeah sweep the floor befoe ukgirl sees that  looking mini sweet my friend.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

Update: She is trying , still just one topple over, a vast improvement from last year:rofl: :bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh  yes  *duck   *:clap:  shes  looking  very  nice...:48:  is  she  in  flower  now?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

No still in veg...waiting for her to get some root structure:rofl:

I am waiting for her to show her sex. Then will flip. Would not mind getting an early start to a Purple Bud Mother and get a clone off her


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

Really nice, PC! Much bigger than mine...


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Update on little miss moby. She was drooped over when the lights came on and i thought i lost her, but with a little water she perked right up fer me! I got my first little diamond shaped bud on top. She was standing proud fer daddy.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

Awww, Chef! Moby's so cute!


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 22, 2009)

:yay:After two weeks under 12/12 she shows her pistils:banana: on my Juicy Fruit:clap:

Got some honey do list things to do today for the wife, it's getting ready to start a cold rain, my teams won yesterday, beer in the fridge, buds in the bong, lighter in hand and new pistils in the growbox along with my trich packing white widow.....if anyone wants to come on over and :bong2: give me a shout, I'll be the guy behind the bong 

Chef, I guess you're too busy with your new tents, all your grows, new buds and when is your wife due back in the dishwasher...????

Smoke on and as 4U says, be safe.


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

ty mmama she is a cute little thang. Congrats ftc, no more dishwasher fer the wifey....but the cat..hmmm.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats *First Time Caller* on the girl:yay: :banana: :clap: :woohoo:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

Heeeey, way to GO, First Time!!!! Pretty little girl you have there. 

Okay, Chef. We gotta talk. I mean, I'm proud of you for getting the wifey out of the dishwasher, but now I'm immensely concerned for the CAT!!!! 

Donnnnnn't Spin Cycle the CAT!!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

:rofl: Ya know mmama, He is kinda stinky....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:yay:  *firsttimecaller*...Bring  on  the  BUDS:lama:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all, So many different flavors of candy and they are all looking good. Here are this weeks pics of my Girl.

                                              Ray Jay


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

RayJay, she's truly gorgeous! Look how lush she is! Wowwwww......

take a bow....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

Im  Bowing  down  *Mojave*...very  nice *Ray  *:aok:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you, 4U. It's a bit of a stretch to bow down when you don't have legs. I keep forgetting....<G> 

I knew I could count on you to keep me honest. :bolt:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Thank you, 4U. It's a bit of a stretch to bow down when you don't have legs. I keep forgetting....<G>
> 
> I knew I could count on you to keep me honest
> 
> CALLAGHAN jokes mojave, funny girl, love ya.....Pguy


----------



## painterdude (Nov 24, 2009)

4u2......tried to write to you in a PM but they say you aren't here so since you are hiding here then I will write you here instead of there so I've forgotten now I remember thanks for the 'note'

and this is a fun learning experience watching you all grow while I don't


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

:ciao:   p-Dude


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

Im  not  haveing  a  good  yr  with  beans..Both  Toxic waste   are  Male:cry:  still  Have  The  M&M..and  the  Good and  plenty/whoopers  is  makeing  a  comeback  after  the  flushing...



take  care and be safe


:48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Dang it smoke, they were looking perrty. Green chef mojo to the rest of your candy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

:ciao:   *chef*...



:48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

:aok: :48: :bong2:


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 25, 2009)

My lil Apples are starting to grow up ....Look how cute .....LoL...

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Love them apples RB, Here's a good one of little moby. She's gonna have the smallest formed cola on earth!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

Thaught  I  would  hang  my  M&M  from  the  1000HPS  :doh:  and  forgot  to  check on  one  day:hitchair:  placed  in  a cup of  water..its now  purked  back  up..lol..will  take  pics  again  later this  weekend..Hope  everyone  had  Great  Feasts..Take  care and b safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> My lil Apples are starting to grow up ....Look how cute .....LoL...
> 
> EZ&SAFE


 



:lama:   Very cute  *RB  *:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Love them apples RB, Here's a good one of little moby. She's gonna have the smallest formed cola on earth!


 



Nice  little  ladie  y  have there  *chef*:aok:


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2009)

ty smoke what the hell is that? Looks like a planted piece of chineese food. Can she make a bounceback? Chef's mojo to your m&m!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

:ciao:  *chef*...yeah she  was  standing  Tall  this  morning...unbalievable..lol..will  post  an update  later  this  weekend..I  may  Have  a  female:yay:  IDK  yet..Lets  share  this:48:

and  throw that  cat  back  in te  dishwasher:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Nov 28, 2009)

Here hold this:48:  i'll put the kitty on an extra cycle fer ya!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 28, 2009)

4u, whats the leash on m&m can? she tryin to escape? lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Here hold this:48: i'll put the kitty on an extra cycle fer ya!


 



Thaks  *chef*...:48:


*fa$t*.....I  use it  to  hang  to  get  it  closer to  light  s  ya  can  see..I  just  need  to  check  it  more  often:doh:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 29, 2009)

ok, gotcha,


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

> fa$t.....I use it to hang to get it closer to light s ya can see..I just need to check it more often



That is some grow shed you got going.:bolt::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

:ciao:  Thanks  *duck*...im  haveing  a  Blast...:lama:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Okay, 4U. You gave me courage to show mine, since I just gasped at your little M&M looking even sadder than mine.....

I have only one candy going now--the M&M was doing so well I decided to repot it in the Monster Can, after my first monster went male. So here it is, the tiny little Panda Licorice (actually only the wrapper, the container is a pill bottle). It's also on 5th node now...

But I'm not sorry I repotted the two larger candies--they are so beautiful, so deep green, lush, no stretching, very thick stalks. They are Pink Frostings.

1st picture of little candy, 2nd picture of repotted 2 big candies


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Yours looks good mmama, the replants are gorgeous! Here's little moby fer ya!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh  Everyones  Candy  pics  are  giveing  me  a  tooth Ache..:rofl:


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## ray jay (Nov 30, 2009)

Another week gone. Im going to put it under the veg lights next week. Havent done yet do to mites.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok looks like my lil Apples are finally growing up ... I'll be putting them in the flower room this weekend keepin my fingers crossed for some lil ladies...


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good you bunch of sweet tooth mj growers  Ended up having my M&M go male but both my Juicy Fruit and Ice Cube are fems:hubba:  Ol Juicy Fruit has some serious stretch with droopy leave.  Ice Cube is looking good...for now 

Does anyone else feel like pedophile posting such juvenile bud porn pic????  Poor little flowering things sitting next to my six week flowering white widow.

Looking good gang, be quiet and be safe.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good to me FTC. Mine has built up a little cola on it.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks good Chef.  I'm thinking two good highs off my two little women although my Juicy Fruit is trying it's best to sprout some popcorn sites.  It's about :bong1: time, anybody want a hit....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

:bong: 



Thanks *FTC*


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

i'm hoping fer two good solid hits  heres little moby getting a little fat bud on her. The box is holding fer now but if it had to go another full month i dunno. She's getting close!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 5, 2009)

put my 2 lil Apples in the flower room 2day .... keepin those fingers crossed for 2 lil ladies.......


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2009)

P.B. Mentos update: Some green some yellow..:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

:ciao:  *duck*..:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 6, 2009)

Lookin' Good, guys!  Mine are now on night 4 of flower. I'm wishing they looked as good as yours, but maybe mine are just very sweet petite darling girls, ya think?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

:ciao:


Have  a Great  week  Everyone


:48:


----------



## ray jay (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok,Her is my WR  taking cuttings as soon as I build a cloner (picking up parts today). Flower room open up in 2 weeks.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey, everybody's candy isle look like places I like to shop  While I was down taking some shots of the white widow, I snapped a couple of my remaining two candy girls.

Enjoy:hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 7, 2009)

4U, pretty little flowers on your candy girl!
RayJay--She's a beauty, for sure. So lush and full, and no stretch.
FTC--mighty gorgeous flowering tops you have there! I'm lovin' it...


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

Where u at mmama? miss ya!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm Here! I'm here!  Awww, thanks for missin' me, Dishwasher man!!!

I only have one little candy left, but she's holding up. Just not in the same league as everyone else's. I pulled the tape off the bottom of the container just to see what the bottom looked like (it's a clear pill container I covered with the candy wrapper) and the roots are solid there. She desperately wants OUT of that little container. I see nothing but roots! 

I have to say these little micro grows have been the best teaching tool I could ever imagine for new grower-wannabees. I think I'll always have a couple micro grows going now, just because they keep me looking closely, make me stretch, make me much more observant. 

Now, to find the right dishwasher detergent......


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeeeah.......cascade!


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Things are puttin along.....litle miss moby is starting to get a little bud on her! On top of that she's starting to get that sugary coating and the under buds have these strong hairs popping up to say hello.


----------



## ray jay (Dec 10, 2009)

Hay chef, She is looking good. Have you smoked the Moby before?I Have one flowering now. I read that it causes the bad munchies.


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah i smoked her mother....come to think of it i did get a bad case of the munchies! The smoke is a little on the sweet side with a earthy touch followed by a frost like aftertaste, i'm thinkin it's from the widow.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 10, 2009)

still no signs of sex yet for me ... come on already ...lol


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Patience grasshopper.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 10, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Patience grasshopper.



I know ... It's just the worst waiting to find out especially if you have to wind up killing it off ... Either way i'm not gonna kill it if it becomes a dude i'm gonna keep it and try and cross it with either the White Rhino i have or something else .....


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

OOOh, white rhino!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2009)

RUDEBWOY said:
			
		

> still no signs of sex yet for me ... come on already ...lol


 


Yeah  me  either  untill Febuary  anyway.. Hopefully  sooner....oh  :hitchair:   my  Bad ..Plants  look  good:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I'm Here! I'm here! Awww, thanks for missin' me, Dishwasher man!!!
> 
> I only have one little candy left, but she's holding up. Just not in the same league as everyone else's. I pulled the tape off the bottom of the container just to see what the bottom looked like (it's a clear pill container I covered with the candy wrapper) and the roots are solid there. She desperately wants OUT of that little container. I see nothing but roots!
> 
> ...


 

Thats  why  i  like  to  run  these  as  well...not  just  to  pass  the  time  but  to  learn...when  ya Harvest  her...you  will  wonder  where  the soil  went..lol..I  was  looking  t those  tea containers  ya  showed ..but  couldnt  find..i  can  get  a  Lipton concemntrate  and  dump  out  the  contents:giggle:...Im  about  to  put  my  Monster  in  flower  and  thats  the  last  of my  Micros..will  be  looking  for  another..still  cat  seem  to  get  past the  2nd  set of  leafs  on  my  timble  grow...but  my  problem  there  is  i  cnt  water  every  few  hrs  as  it  dries  out  very  fast...when  ya  gt  the  dishwsher  detirgent...be  sure  to  get  citrus..take  care and  be safe  Dersert  Ladie:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

4U, next thing I'll bet you'll be grafting 4 different strains to your Candy Mother! 

I'll just bet it's hard growing that thimble plant, 4U! I can't imagine remembering to water her every couple of hours. How about a picture? 

We have Republic of Tea in every supermarket here, so I'm surprised you don't have them in your area. Bummers. They have some of the prettiest containers. But now, several tea companies have similar metal containers and some are quite striking.

After a string of balls that rival Tiger Woods' action, I'm pleased to say that I THINK the one candy container I have left holds two intertwined girls. 

Yes, I never did get around to culling one of them, so I just twisted the stems so they'd grow up in each other's arms. this morning, seeing pistils on both plants and so far--no sign of balls or Tiger's woodie. THIS IS GOOD!  She is on day 8 of flowering. I'll post a picture once I can see the pistils with my naked eye.


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Tiger woodie LOL!


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Dec 12, 2009)

Well gang looks like both my lil Apples have took aturn for the worse ... Both have grown a pair of B*LLS ... Took them to the chopping block .... Good luck to the remaining contestants.....

EZ&SAFE


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

Dang sorry to hear that RB.


----------



## the chef (Dec 13, 2009)

Things frosting up here with little moby. Gonna have a mini dank bud.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 13, 2009)

Rb, I'm so sorry! Rest in Pieces, little RB boy....

Chef, dang if you don't have some powerful dishwasher mojo, dude. Just look at NOT so little Moby now! Mighty pretty, indeed. Lemony fresh, even....<G>


----------



## the chef (Dec 13, 2009)

Must spread some...Ty mmama I'm very pleased with her.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 15, 2009)

Dang, everybody ya'll been busy nourishing candy  Hey Rudebwoy, sorry to hear he showed his balls. Quick little pic of my Juicy Fruit....she's putting on mass  as much as such a little beast can put on.  My Ice Cube remains a little short thang.

Here's JF next to my white widow.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Whoa, First---she's a beauty, for sure! Got some good Juicy Fruit vibes going on there!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the vibes, as opposed to dish washing liquid, MM


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't underestimate the power of the .......*DISHWASHER!*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Chef, you never cease to make me smile!

My candy girls (two intertwined in a pill bottle) are both showing nice pistils now--small, but definitely there! I'm also germing a Wizard for another Candy grow. I'm addicted to learning from these mighty micros!


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Wicked cool! Looking foward to seeing the wizards mmama.


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Couldn't resist throwing up some snaps of little moby. She getting a nice sugar coating! I'm guessing about 2-3 weeks should do.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 17, 2009)

Moby's lookin' SOOOOO good, Chef!!! BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Ty mmama, gonna scope her when the lights come on.


----------



## joker250 (Dec 17, 2009)

everything is looking awesome keep up the good work everyone can't wait to join in on the next one


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Ty joker, why wait? Got a clone? if not drop a seed, i'm sure someone will join in to help ya finish if not i'll get a clone and i'll finish with ya. As fer this one i'm close to the end, real close! She scoped out at 90% cloudy 10 % full amber no clear. Gonna harvest this little beauty this weekend. This has been awsome to do. Really can't wait on the next one. Happy holidays Family!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

What is it with you, Chef? You can't kill a plant even if you try. I look at your pictures and I'm gap mouthed in wonder. 

I'm just starting to see pretty pistils on my intertwined candy girls. I'll get a picture when the lights pop on. Nothing like Chefs, though. Chef, are you sending me REAL dishwasher mojo????

My intertwined White Frosting girls:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Joker--yeah to what Chef said--jump in and pop a bean in! We'll join you. I just germed a Wizard I plan to put in a candy container very soon.


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Real lemon diswasher mojo mmama!


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Well my people, little moby got chopped! She was at 20% aamber and 80 on the cloudy side. This has been a fun grow to do. I hope all the rest turn out better than mine, from the looks of it mmama your well on your way. Good luck to all and ya never know.....i'm always scouting the candy isle fer the next entry! Happy Holidays all!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

congrats on a succesful micro grow!  ya goin to cure? or fire it up?  $$


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Dry, cure, and x-mas. Hohoho!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

CONGRATS, Chef!  So how does  Lil' Moby taste? 
Doesn't look like my Moby Richard is going to germinate. Boo Hoo! So fire up your Moby and give us all a taste!


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok gonna have to wait til later so she can dry out a little more, if not the dehydrator!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's my contribution to the sugar/candy buzz.  I've got a houseload of company coming in this week for the holidays, so it was time to chop and dry.  The longer one is my Juicy Fruit the smaller is my Ice Cube grow.  Little less than my ww harvest but still will get "a" fun buzz knowing just how small a container these came from:holysheep:  

Happy holidays


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

Very  nice  First time..:yay:


Mine  is  still  hanging  out:giggle:


----------



## ray jay (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi All, been a few here are a few pics of my candy, Took cuttings last week.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 21, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very  nice  First time..:yay:
> 
> 
> Mine  is  still  hanging  out:giggle:



And that's some serious hanging out with it's big sister:hubba:.  Now that I've got some white widow to hit on, I'll let the candy girl cure out nicely and watch the rest of you grow on.  Did I say......I love smoking what I "grow'd"


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine is still under the t-5's...has not grown alternating nodes yet.so no sex showing....


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Duck! Are you using HO t5's? She's in 12/12 already? How long? 

RayJay--she's a BIG one! Amazon lady!!!! I can't tell, is she flowering yet? In the second picture, it looks like pistils on the side...a BEAUTY for sure! You're a inspiration, guy. 

First Time--GOOD JOB!!! You made it all the way through, and you did fantastic. BRAVO!!! How's she smoke? Or still curing? 

Well, my little candy is still hanging in there. Nice little buds coming up though, many under the top fan leaves you can't see. She's no Amazon, but she's a sweet petite girl....er, GIRLS!  She's actually two plants that I forced the stems to intertwine.  I know, I know, it's only been 3 days since I last posted a picture, but I just can't believe anything this small is actually blooming!  These little girls have been great teachers. We've been through a lot together.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> First Time--GOOD JOB!!! You made it all the way through, and you did fantastic. BRAVO!!! How's she smoke? Or still curing?
> 
> Well, my little candy is still hanging in there. Nice little buds coming up though, many under the top fan leaves you can't see. She's no Amazon, but she's a sweet petite girl....er, GIRLS!  She's actually two plants that I forced the stems to intertwine.  I know, I know, it's only been 3 days since I last posted a picture, but I just can't believe anything this small is actually blooming!  These little girls have been great teachers. We've been through a lot together.



No smoke yet, she's drying under my desk as I type......she does "stank":hubba:

You girls are looking great, keep up the good works.  I agree, things this small just don't look right blooming but believe me...the little buds trich up nicely.


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking good mmama! Congrats FTC! Mini bud rules!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking nice *mm*

I use HO t-5's in my veg cab and hps in flower


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Mini smoke report: A very nice smoke with a frosty aftertaste. A bit on the sweet/earthy side. Buzz is very mixed head and body. Smooth going down as it invades the lungs a bit of expansion. buzz comes on quickly after first two hits. A definate do over!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 4, 2010)

will be switching to flower soon. just thought I'd post a pic.... 13 1/2 inches tall


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 4, 2010)

PC, she's adorable! Amazing she did so well in that teeny-tiny container. 
BIG CHEER FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

Just playing around for fun *MM*


----------



## joker250 (Jan 8, 2010)

everything looks awesome . If I could find clones or any seeds I would lol . I live in bc and just cantget any bag seed  and font know any growers for clones :-(


----------



## painterdude (Jan 11, 2010)

joker......just post your address right here and I'm sure someone will get in contact with you or you could post your telephone number and they could just give you a buzz.....or......you could write a brief explanation as to why you didn't read the site's rules ..... or identify yourself as a member of some kind of agency that would arrest anyone who disobeyed our rules and HELPED you out....

Hey, if you are for real, check out the rules before you post any more requests for illegal acts......Pdude


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 11, 2010)

Joker, why not order from a seedbank? Nirvana and Attitude are terrific. I don't know any growers here where I live either, nor do I have access to clones. But I have a credit card and I loooooove surfing the seedbanks.


----------



## joker250 (Jan 12, 2010)

someone other then my self gets the mail im never home im working im worried I guess lol


----------



## ray jay (Jan 17, 2010)

Its been a few weeks but she is still alive. Got flower room painted and cleaned (no more mites.....I hope) put her in last week.


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

Ray Jay, that's just amazing how big she has grown in that small container, and such nice filling in, too. Beautiful job! Take a bow, sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

PDude, you're much more handsome than Bob Hope could ever be. And did you check his politics before you picked his face for an avatar? <G>


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

PC Duck, is your girl still alive? How about a picture update!!!! Or did you already put her into your vaporizer?


----------



## mojavemama (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, I'm waaaay too embarrassed to show my candy, since I nute-burned the heck out of it a couple weeks ago. But she's got some nice small buds on her, and though she'll never be a cover girl, she's taught me a lot.


----------



## ray jay (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good MM.I guess I should update my girl. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking good Mojave....I just put mine into 12/12.. not sure if she will make it, she has been abused a bit got major yellowing that I am trying to correct. Will put up a pic when lights come on, but more likely tomorrow:aok:


----------



## ray jay (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, Here is a recent pic of my WR candy. Just finished 3rd week 12/12.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, Ray Jay!!!! She's absolutely gorgeous!!!!!  What a great job you've done. BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joker250 (Feb 3, 2010)

keep them coming


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

Bad news on my Candy. After 2 weeks of 12/12 Candy became a him and got tossed out into freezing temps.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to here that duck. I chopped down a male two weeks ago and thru it out in the garden. Went out to the garden today damn thing is still living. Its not freezing here but them boys are hardy.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi guys, Heres this weeks pics.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 8, 2010)

This morning it was 8f above zero, he looked freeze dried till it warmed up a bit then he was just dead and droopy.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 11, 2010)

Awwww, sorry PC. That's just too sad, after all that work....
Mine is female, but just stopped growing. Must have about two thumbs worth of bud altogether. Not too bad for a fairly small medicine bottle. Broke it today when it fell during transport, so she's hanging now. Wasn't quite ready, but oh, well!  

RayJay, take a bow! Just lovely.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2010)

What a bummer MM....Oh well it was fun, I will do it again in the future.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 15, 2010)

I smoked the candy. Wow, it was potent through the vape! If my large plant harvest is this good, I'll be incredibly happy. But don't want to jinx it.


----------



## ray jay (Feb 16, 2010)

Another week gone by.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking real nice rj :aok:


----------



## ray jay (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Duck..


----------



## ray jay (Mar 14, 2010)

OK Shes done. Here are her last pictures.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

looks killer, but why wait all that time for just a little madicine?  veg them out more next time......its worth the wait dude.  
Killer looking buds.......lets have a smoke report.


----------



## ray jay (Mar 14, 2010)

The grow was for fun. Smoke report later.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 14, 2010)

ray jay said:
			
		

> The grow was for fun. Smoke report later.


if it was just for fun,,,,send it my way.......lol


----------



## ray jay (Mar 15, 2010)

Look for the smoke and inhale.


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 15, 2010)

Ray Jay, she's beautiful! You did us all proud! Bravo!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks magnificent :aok:


----------

